# Goutal Paris Etoile D’Une Nuit



## Dawn (Oct 1, 2019)

*Goutal Paris Etoile D’Une Nuit *($211/3.4oz, us.goutalparis.com)

The latest fragrance in *Goutal Paris Night Bird* Collection, *Etoile D’Une Nuit*, gives you a beautiful contrasting experience of comfort and confidence. It is an enveloping, reassuring and powdery scent. The fragrance captures the delicate smell of powder in all its depth, richness, comfort and velvetiness, yet it is still sensual and attractive.

Notes include: Iris, rose and raspberry
​


----------

